# Do you and your partner ever run out of things to talk about from time to time?



## SepticChange (Aug 21, 2011)

Is that bad? I find that it sometimes happens with me and my husband. We're both quiet people so we're comfortable with sitting close to each other for a long time and not say anything. But at times when we talk, especially if we're separated and we're on the phone...an awkward silence will follow and we just won't have anything else to add. 

My roommate often wondered why he and I hardly spoke on the phone. He doesn't believe in short phone conversations so he said that if there's something I wanted to talk to him about that was quick then he preferred a text or something which would often times result in texting throughout the day instead of us calling one another. We're both comfortable with that cuz we won't feel pressured to fill up silences and we can also do other things. My roommate made it seem like we have communication issues, but I don't think so. Does this mean that we do? We're so much better at conversations in person...in fact, that's how I am with everybody and not just him. 

I don't think it's a problem and neither does he. I'm just curious what other people think about this.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm a talker (in case you hadn't noticed) Dh isn't. There are long silences between us but they're not awkward.

If I am in a quiet mood he'll ask me what's wrong a hundred times. Then I'll say something like, "Between all the talking I do and giving you a bj every hour, my tongue needs a rest. The taste buds are falling off."

He calls me at lunch every day and sometimes there's silence, and I'll say, "What'd you call for if you don't have anything to say to me?" and he'll say, "I'm used to you doing all the talking." Then he'll sigh and ask me which one of the kids we're having for dinner. LOL

Seriously, there is an Everybody Loves Raymond episode that deals with this; it's hilarious. They go out to dinner and all they can think to talk about is the bread and butter. In the end, though, they realize it's not that they don't have anything to say, it's that they have reached a point in their relationship where they are comfortable NOT saying. 

I like that.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't like talking on the phone either. I text my H during the day. I don't think it's weird. 

There are silences between my H and I. It only bothers me if we're having other problems.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Whatever you are comfortable with is what is right for you and your husband. It's that simple.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I read a couple papers, magazines. Lots of good material from that. Also happy to just be quiet sometimes when we walk the dogs. 






*Dean* said:


> My work life is meetings, conference calls and more meetings, so I don't like talking on the phone. From time to time that is a problem with the wife. She's a talker.
> 
> I enjoy talking to her in person but we do have many times where we are quiet. Sometimes I can just get lost looking into her blue eyes and not have a care in the world.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't think it's weird at all.

Hubs and I have lots of things to talk about but we also like the silence. We can drive through the canyon for 2 hours and say nothing...and be perfectly content just being together.

if you always have to fill the silence with dribble, that gets annoying.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Not a big phone talker. We have plenty to talk about or we can sit quietly. It's really not a big deal.


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

M and I have silences where we don't have much to say. I'm usually fairly talkative while he is a much less social person. He actually has mild Asperger's, so communicating isn't always easy for him. 

If he wants to say something but doesn't know what to say, he will usually say something like "merp" or "mar?" It gets irritating sometimes because it feels like babytalk (turn off) but I know it comes from him trying to express that he *wants* to be engaging in verbal communication even if he doesn't know what to say.

That isn't to say we aren't both ok with silence, because we are.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

My wife could talk the ears off of corn. We'll always have something to talk about.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Enjoy the silence; at least you're not arguing!


----------

